# AK 47 supposedly demands trade



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

As mentioned in around the league. I think this is dunleavvy and baylors one chance to turn around this franchise. Or at least try to do a good move. 

Ive always wanted him on our team. With dunleavvy as coach, hes perhaps the prototypical dunleavvy type player. A deffensive specialist, who actually has offensive game, and can play a few positions. When hes on his game, he is a bonified superstar. 

Some trades id to:

Maggette and mobley and minnesota number 1 pick for

AK47, giricek

Utah has always liked maggette. maggette cant do any worse than ak47 did last year. Mobley is an upgrade over giricek. Number one pick the clippers really dont need. Win win for both teams salary cap wise and team makeup wise.

Clippers lose the expiring contract of maggette, but get the expiring contract of giricek. Same goes for utah. Both players seem to fit the system better on the opposite teams. 

Clippers lineup would be 

Kaman
Thomas
AK47
Patterson
Cassell

Williams
Thornton
Ross
Giricek
Knight

I think thats about the same caliber team as we would have had before the trade. AK47 should be happy despite the bad record since he will be the man. We stlil should HOPEFULLY get a top 3 pick. This trade means that next year, wed have one last shot perhaps at a good playoff run

Kaman
Brand
AK47
Patterson?
Mayo

Tim Thomas
Powell
Thornton
Ross
Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

decent enough, but i hate ak47's contract...would kill our flexibility over the next few years...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

We have little flexibility as it is. Maggette even if we lose him for nothing, still doesnt bring us under the cap. This deal doesnt hurt us TOO much more. Remember mobleys deal is quite large as well, and long. The only way this deal hurts us at all is if we plan on letting BOTH maggette and brand to go for nothing. But even then, were only hurt the difference between mobley and ak47's deal...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> We have little flexibility as it is. Maggette even if we lose him for nothing, still doesnt bring us under the cap. This deal doesnt hurt us TOO much more. Remember mobleys deal is quite large as well, and long. The only way this deal hurts us at all is if we plan on letting BOTH maggette and brand to go for nothing. But even then, were only hurt the difference between mobley and ak47's deal...



yeah, but with kaman's contract, thomas' contract and brand's contract soon to be up, it just doesn't look too good...


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

prolly not the best deal. you should keep minnesota pick too they gonna suck this year. lottery baby good players coming next year


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow, this would be a great trade. I'd really hate to see Corey go, but AK47 is a superstar under the right conditions. His contract doesn't bother me at all since he'll probably earn it. And most of that contract would've gone to Maggette anyways (if we resigned him) and you've gotta look at the very realistic chance that Brand will not resign either.

AK47 plays best with some PF minutes, and if we go small (which is a good idea, since kaman sucks), Brand & Kirilenko sounds like a front court that actually GAINS defense by going small.

Even so, we still wouldn't be a playoff team, but its definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I have always liked AK47 for the fantastic job he does on defense but at the same time I have always hated his contract situation. His max contract would put the Clippers to the bring in the future in terms of the cap, his contract is what is going to make him really hard to trade. Another aspect I would worry about in a Maggette - AK47 type swap is the scoring aspect, the Clippers desperately need scoring and Maggette right now is their "big time" scorer. Ak47 has never really been a scoring threat which could be a problem since it is evident the Clippers are trying to win even though things might not look good. I would keep the Wolves pick though or any pick the Clippers would have leverage in any trade talk with the Jazz.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well with minnesota, they will probably suck this year which means yes, we wont get the pick again. However, i think minnesota will still surprise people In that case, we WOULD have gotten the pick, possibly a 12-15 range. Nothing that spectacular there, and its not like we really need another multi million dollar guaranteed salary on our roster. 

AK 47 has done things that no nba guy has done, as far as stats wise. I dont know why the addition of boozer, okur, and williams has stunted him so much. Or maybe ever since his wife said he can cheat on her once a month, his career has gone downhill. 

Regardless, on this team, with this coach, this guy could be second team ALL nba at worse, IMO. With all the injuries we have had, and with maggette and mobley leaving, he could have a season for the record books stat wise.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, ak47 isnt exactly a slouch on the offense. For 3 years in a row he averaged around 16. 

Plus i dont think we will have to score as much. We might end up being the most boring team in the league, but think about it. With the deffensive of ak47, patterson, and ross, we will have hands down the best deffensive swing men in the league. Not to mention the 4 blocks a game he brings to the table, the 2 steals, heck, even 4 assists. Can even hit the occasional three. 

The team will score regardless. There have been worse lineups put out there, and still teams score poitns. I dont think we need a "pure" scorer to put points on the board. In the same situation, with a direct swap i dont see maggette being able to score 5+ more points than ak 47. who knows.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I gotta agree with bootstrenf, theres no need at all to include a pick (even tho we'd probably waste it). 


Considering that he's demanding out of Utah (which gives the leverage to the other team), plus he's got a big contract (based on last years performance), so Utah isn't in a position to get fair value. 

As for scoring, who cares? Half the people on here think Thornton is already a better scorer than Maggette, so it'll be like losing nothing at all on offense.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Well with minnesota, they will probably suck this year which means yes, we wont get the pick again. However, i think minnesota will still surprise people In that case, we WOULD have gotten the pick, possibly a 12-15 range. Nothing that spectacular there, and its not like we really need another multi million dollar guaranteed salary on our roster.
> 
> AK 47 has done things that no nba guy has done, as far as *stats wise*. I dont know why the addition of boozer, okur, and williams has stunted him so much. Or maybe ever since his wife said he can cheat on her once a month, his career has gone downhill.
> 
> Regardless, on this team, with this coach, this guy could be second team ALL nba at worse, IMO. With all the injuries we have had, and with maggette and mobley leaving, he could have a season for the record books stat wise.


you hit the nail on the head...he does produce some freakish statlines...5x5's and all that...but is his style of play conducive to winning ball games??? i just wonder why he barely got any pt for the jazz last year...

by the way, kirilenko is a great steals and blocks guy, but he isn't that great of a man defender...most of his steals come from jumping the lanes, and his blocks come from the weakside...

great for fantasy sports(at least he used to be before last year), not so great for real basketball...

only my opinions, so take them for what they're worth...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

id rather have him than Corey Maggette, being that i think Ruben Patterson is a Corey Maggette ish type player 
but i wouldnt want to give up COrey aaaaaaaaand Mobley
either or and a pick or something

and this would be great


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Utah would love to have Mobley and Maggette considering they need a slashing, athletic wing and Mobley would be a great shooter for them.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

AK47 can win ball games. Defense wins games. Lets say hes not a great on ball defender, big deal. Whats the point of being an on ball defender? Its to stay with your man so that you can block his shot, perhaps rip him, etc. Thats what ak47 does, he gets the job done on an unprecedented scale. 

If we dont have to give up the number 1 of course we dont, but if thats what it takes to get him, its a no brainer since that pick has little value to us at this point in time. 

No matter how you look at it, its a good move for the clippers. We first look at what were giving up:

1. Maggette. Someone who is walking after this year already. We get a better all around player in return. We dont lose here. 
2. Mobley. Hes a great guy, but were tied to his contract for a while otherwise. Giricek is no mobley, but still a decent player. Hes an expiring deal. A guy that averaged more points per 40 than mobley. 
3. (maybe) the minnesota pick. This pick most think we wont get it still for a couple years, and even if we did, by definition its going to be probably around 12-15. What does that mean? Another multi million dollar guaranteed contract, and does this organization have a good track record of drafting recently anyway?

So really theres no big loss here.

What are we gaining?

1. AK47: a superstar player who had an off year, and has had trouble meshing with the new jazz team. Heck, all of a sudden hes now like the 4th option after boozer, okur, williams. Could he be a bust here? Possible. But hes the prototypical dunleavvy player if there was one in the nba..even more so than jr. Can shoot, can handle the ball, one of the best defnders in the game, high IQ player, everything dunleavvy looks for in his guys. 

2. Giricek. I wouldnt expect much from him, but hes an expiring deal, and per 40 minutes is similar offensively to mobley. Probably not the defender mobley is, but on a team with patterson, ak47, and ross, we could have all sam casseslls, and still be fine on defense. 

Even cap wise were not taking much of a hit. Were going to be over the cap forever anyway, so its not like getting him is hindering our free agent capability. And because of point a there, it would be impossible to get a superstar in free agency anyway, the only way we can is throuh trade. So, lets trade a guy who we will lose for nothing, and a 29 million, 3 year contract (mobley) for his near max deal, plus an expiring, similar player to mobley, and this year, were pretty much the same, but next year we have a shot at doing something special. 

Because if we lose maggette for nothing, and still being capped out, next year were going to have another dismal year even with brand and livvy coming back. Trade is the only hope for this organization right now, and i dont see any other current or ex superstars out on the trading block that we can get.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

We should finally make a damn trade!! Thats a good deal for both team. AK47 is one of the best player in the league. He can defend and score too. He is only 26 I believe so he is going into his prime. We get rid of bone head Maggette and the old, over paid Mobley. 



Kaman
Brand
AK47
Ross
Cassell

Bench
Patterson
Knight
Powell
Thomas
Thornton
William
Giricek
Livingston

Thats a crazy defensive team. Mobley's outside shooting will be missed. We will have to rely on defense every night since nobody on the team can shoot, maybe except for Cassell, Thomas and Giricek (or maybe Thornton).


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah. Again its a win win trade. For this year, were one of the worst teams in the league anyway. Its not like we can get any worse with this trade, and even if we could, it doesnt really matter. Then next year we wouldnt have had maggette anyway, so its basically an ak47 for mobley trade, which anyone in their right mind wouldnt mind. 

2 years ago if we would have had this kind of offer, we probably would have been laughed away. But as with many superstars, injuries, falling out of favor, whatever, they can be had for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll only do the trade if we're also getting rid of Kaman.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I'll only do the trade if we're also getting rid of Kaman.


I'd love to dump Kaman on the grizzlies for Gasol somehow...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I didn't read through the entire thread, but if we do give them Mobley and Maggette for AK, where will our offense come from, at least until Elton returns? Sure, we can have Knight-Cassell-Thomas-Kirilenko-Kaman at times, but even then, we only have two offensive mined players, neither of which are capable of dropping 20+ constantly at this point in their careers. Now, if Elton was healthy, I'd jump all over this trade. If we do this, and end up with a solid pick, where I'd say take Budinger, and hoping we can sign Jordan next summer, I can see us having a solid roster of:
Knight - Budinger - Kirilenko - Brand - Kaman
with Livingston-Jordan-Diaz-Ross-Thomas-Powell-Davis off the bench, depending on who our 2nd round selection is and if Sofoklis comes over.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

We've got 52 year old Sam Cassell for offense. Just pencil him in for 82 games @ 40 minutes. 

Don't need anymore offense than that... and who knows, Kaman might learn how to make lay ups, then we'd be like Phoenix.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> I'd love to dump Kaman on the grizzlies for Gasol somehow...


Here You Go

For the lazy ones to click the link, here's the trade:
Kings In: Corey Maggette, Andrei Kirilenko, Stromile Swfit
Kings Out: Ron Artest, Kenny Thomas, Francisco Garcia, John Salmons, 2008 Conditional 1st Rounder

Sac gets rid of Artest for AK, gets an expiring in Maggette and Swift and dump Thomas' contract. Bibby-Martin-Maggette-Kirilenko-Miller

Grizzlies In: Kenny Thomas, Chris Kaman, Kings+Jazz 1st, Clippers 2nd Rounders, Right to Sofoklis Schortsanitis
Grizzlies Out: Pau Gasol, Stromile Swift

Grizzlies take on two contracts, but get three additional picks and a nice prospect.[Grizzlies get raped, I know] Conley Jr.-Miller-Gay-Darko-Kaman.

Jazz In: John Salmons, Cuttino Mobley, Francisco Garcia, Ron Artest
Jazz Out: Andrei Kirilenko, Ronnie Brewer, Gordan Giricek, 2008 Conditional 1st

Jazz swap AK with Artest, Brewer with Garcia and Giricek gives them Mobley. Might end up with the best deal. Williams-Mobley-Artest-Boozer-Okur.

Clippers In: Pau Gasol, Ronnie Brewer, Gordan Giricek
Clippers Out: Chris Kaman, 2008 2nd, Corey Maggette, Cuttino Mobley, Rights to Sofoklis

Clippers might give up too much, but dump Mobley and Kaman's deals. Gasol and Brand will make a dynamic high-low post combination. Knight-Ross-Thomas-Gasol-Davis until Elton's return, then, Knight-Ross-Thomas-Brand-Gasol.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

No way kaman is leaving even with brand let alone without brand. Hes almost the most important person on the team now. If we lose cassell (to injury), big deal, the guy is 40 years old, most expect him to be out anyway. Brevin knight steps in. If we lose mobley, big deal, its a loss, but we have ruben patterson, q ross, etc. If we lose maggette, thats tough, but again, we have ruben patterson, q ross, al thornton, etc. If we lose Tim Thomas, we still have the aforementioned players. If we lose kaman to injury, holy crap. We have MAYBE one true center on the roster other than him, scrub of the year williams. 

Anyway. only way kaman ever leaves is if we get a REALLY good guy like gasol back, which will never happen. We had the chance last year most likely when gasol was injured and disgruntled. 

By the way, all of my talk about trading for ak47, dont get me wrong...im 100% we wont do it. When is the last time the clippers have done a logical trade for someone? All of their trades just come out of the blue, and are usually for guys who arent even starting on their team necessarily, and definately not stars (radman, cassell, etc.) Every time the clippers have an opportunity to get someone via trade (pierce, iverson, artest, mike miller, even gasol perhaps), clippers either dont pursue it, or end up turning down offers until its too late.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

qross1fan said:


> Clippers In: Pau Gasol, Ronnie Brewer, Gordan Giricek
> Clippers Out: Chris Kaman, 2008 2nd, Corey Maggette, Cuttino Mobley, Rights to Sofoklis
> 
> Clippers might give up too much, but dump Mobley and Kaman's deals. Gasol and Brand will make a dynamic high-low post combination. Knight-Ross-Thomas-Gasol-Davis until Elton's return, then, Knight-Ross-Thomas-Brand-Gasol.


I don't think this is giving up too much. Pau Gasol and Gordan Giricek... man think about how good our front like will be. Also, Sofoklis seems to become more and more like a bust since he's not being used. Besides, doing this deal means we can sign Jared Jordan.

Lol like this will ever happen.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I will go out on a limb and say he won't be traded until at least the trading deadline.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Weasel said:


> I will go out on a limb and say he won't be traded until at least the trading deadline.


And I will go out on a limb and say we wont make a trade for AK47.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Interesting development, now AK47 is suggesting that he could walk away from his contract in order to get away from the Jazz. That I find hard to believe since he is making so much money. Also he is suggesting he wants to go back and play in Russia.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

We passed up so many trades (Iverson, Pierce, Gasol, Carter, Miller....), we have to make this trade. No more superstar out there want to be traded now (maybe Kobe), we NEED TO MAKE THIS TRADE before Maggette leaves for free agency!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Interesting development, now AK47 is suggesting that he could walk away from his contract in order to get away from the Jazz. That I find hard to believe since he is making so much money. Also he is suggesting he wants to go back and play in Russia.


Walking away from $60 million to back up your stance says a lot about his character. The guy has much more integrity than other NBA players who are simply whining about trades, yet want to keep their guaranteed money.

Not many teams are better than the Jazz that he could be traded to, so I think it's fair to say that he's serious about his statements.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah. But unless the contract is voided (is that even possible?), he cant play in europe, or anywhere that has a contract with FIBA to honor other league contracts. 

At the very least, i want to hear that the clippers tried. Anything less is unacceptable. If you keep dunleavvy as coach, you HAVE to get the one player in the nba who is the ultimate dunleavvy type player. Otherwise, just get rid of dunleavvy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> yeah. But unless the contract is voided (is that even possible?), he cant play in europe, or anywhere that has a contract with FIBA to honor other league contracts.


The contract can be voided if both parties agree to it. That's what happened with Fisher this off-season.


----------

